# TANKED Penn 180



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My latest TANK (to be) build: Found this Penn 180 Bay Master with the help of Leo Gray at a little shop in Ensenada, BC. Added a silver Tiburon topless frame and jigging knob. Working on the internals...stay tuned.

The Bay Master is a narrow reel about the size of a Penn Squidder, No.9, Surf Master 100, etc.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Joe I have the SS gear sleeves and dogs for that reel.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Supped up wildcat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SEXY....you guys and ya'lls talent kill me!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

eh.... it's ok I guess....lol jk ...You know you and Keith have all the cool toys!!! Looks great as always.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

got any reels for sale?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

dustyflair said:


> got any reels for sale?


Down to around 50 right now...what are you looking for?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Pompano Joe said:


> Down to around 50 right now...what are you looking for?


My hero, as always, Keith. Found the gear sleeve, but couldn't find the A/R dog. Good excuse to come see you next week. You can help me figure out how we're going to get a 5+1 drag stack in her!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I need a good bottom fishing reel for grouper/snapper/AJ and a good spinning reel for BIG FISH like Cobia or tuna.

Thanks.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> I need a good bottom fishing reel for grouper/snapper/AJ and a good spinning reel for BIG FISH like Cobia or tuna.
> 
> Thanks.


 He shouldn't have any problem hooking you up.:thumbsup: Always great gear at awesome prices .:notworthy:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Come see me Dusty. I'll hook you up. I've got a NIB 850 SSM that would fit your spinning needs, and a couple of 704Zs if you want something old school. You'll have to five me a little more on the bottom reel...there's so much out there and so many different approaches to tackle. Be happy to talk you through some options.

joe


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I looked on your facebook page but didn't see an address. Do you have a shop? PS I'm a Golden Eagle too!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

